# Current Listening Vol V



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> _Darn insomnia , i can't sleep, i accidently lost my prescription papper for pills ,sleep pills  , darn once again it's complicated to have them they sent a fax to doctor but he is still in vacancy, so im screwd.But the purpose of this post is music so let's rolls...
> _
> *The program for tonight from Brabant ensemble until the sunrise perhaps i fall asleep,hope so, I will listen to Brabant favorite offering of mine,, JJacquet of Mantua, Atoine Brumel, Cristobal de Morales,, 3 great titles on Hyperion of the might of Brabant ensemble... goodnight folksss, i would like to sleep, i thought of hitting myseelf whit a small wooden hammer , just like in cartoon,, i need some rest , the body his tired ,not the mind, so im exausted but not enought to sleep,boomer and i was active all day, crap, but anywaay
> *
> i salute you guys :tiphat:


----------

